# [Commission] 2nd edition World Eaters Chaos Space Marines army



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

After a long time, I finally finished the shots of this army commission. It's a very special army because it's not only a Khorne CSM army with a very strong theme of Khorne's holy number but also consists of miniatures from 2nd edition (the hollowed one) only.

I painted a bunch of these mono-pose Berzerkers back when they were rather new and it was a great throwback to those times and a great chance to get another shot at painting them after all those years. Same with the Daemon Prince really which my brother got for his WHFB Warriors of Chaos when it was released and I painted it for him. In my opinion still the very pinnacle of creepy chaos at its best. 

Anyway, enough of my gibberish, here's some pictures:






































For the full number of shots, please have a look at my Chaos Space Marines Gallery.

I hope you like everything. See you soon! (C&C welcome as always of course)


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

thank you for a very nicely painted trip down memory lane! I love the nostalgia!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol. I'm glad I got rid of those old World Eaters.

On the other hand, nice work with the red. Its not to bright and not to dark. I'd give you rep, but I've given you rep recently. AHHH. You do some much good work. Its your fault!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice indeed, just gorgeous.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking bleedy. NIce.
+rep


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

amazing paint job,terrible terrible models


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the models couldn't be that terrible or GW wouldn't be around. They have to be admired for what they were at the time, not compared to what we have now... it's not a fair comparison!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@HorusReborn: Cheers. Guess we both have to thank my client for the nostalgia trip. 

@ckcrawford: Sure, it's always my fault. 

@TheWraithlord: Thank you very much.

@GrimzagGorwazza: Cheers!

@bitsandkits: Well, they're older minis from a time at which GW didn't make very good plastics for 40k. I wouldn't call them "terrible" in any way because, as HorusReborn pointed out, they weren't "terrible" for their time. Apart from that, I'd never call a miniature "terrible".

@HorusReborn: I partly agree with you. Of course minis always have to be viewed in context of their time and other ranges. True, GW plastics in the mid-90s weren't all that great (they actually took a big step back after the magnificent plastic kits of the early 90s) but these Khorne Berzerkers are remarkable in their own rights. Apart from a charming, classic design they have this really interesting helmet design that's very unique to these sculpts and to my knowledge was never used again. It's pretty coold though.

Today I got outside and did a few army shots (despite heavy rain):













More and bigger army shots in my CSM gallery.


Those who like the minis, enjoy, those who don't, don't watch.  C&C welcome!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks stunning man! 

I have quite an appreciation for these guys. I own copies of most of them!

I don't miss those plastic berzerkers or the daemon prince (that model always reminded me of Tim Curry in _Legend _. . . if he had an eating disorder), but there is no faulting you execution! 

And despite the lithe-predatory look to the new jugger, I'm still fond of that one. they weigh a ton, and seriously, it looks like it should have a crush attack, its bigger than an attack bike!

Cheers,
Kreuger

edit - I can't rep you again yet, sorry!


----------

